# Suggestions for Backup on SBS 2008



## HOBOcs (Jan 5, 2004)

I'm trying to put in a solution for backup for a customer using SBS2008.
They just want to back up certain data folders/files and ensure these are taken offsite weekly.

We have purchase 2 External USB drives 250GB which will be interchanged each week.
The issue appears to be with the SBS2008 backup itself. There does not appear to be a way to select individaul folders/files and schedule these for a particular day/time.

I've gone through the Backup wizard and it backs up the whole server.
I've used NTbackup and have been suggested Backup Exec and Bacup Assist.

Am I missing something with the SBS 2008 backup? 

Suggestions/directions appreciated


----------



## jsalh (Sep 10, 2009)

FBackup is a free backup software for both personal and commercial use. I have been using it for a month now - and it appears to be good as anything else on the market : http://www.fbackup.com/


----------



## HOBOcs (Jan 5, 2004)

Thanks for the suggestion - I'm also looking for something "Simple" for some of my users.
I've download and am testing it out.


----------

